# Got a surprise this morning



## Myke (Jun 30, 2011)

Bred my Californian May 29th. I checked her a few days ago and didn't feel any movement so I figured she didn't take. Went out this morning and had 8 little ones in the litter box(?). This is my first litter, hopefully she'll be a good Mom.


----------



## ~Wind~ (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on your little ones. But we really needs pics!


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the littler


----------



## Myke (Jul 3, 2011)

well, it's been a disappointing few days. All eight kits expired. Not sure what went wrong. It has been in the high 80's to low 90's, then we got a hail storm and temps dropped into low 70's, I don't think that would have caused them to die. It was her first litter, any ideas why all 8 would die within 3 days?
Since she has no babies, how long should I wait before breeding her again? 
Myke


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 3, 2011)

So sorry. That happens ALOT. First babies rarely make it( Moma is just not smart enough). Don't worry the next time around is usually better. Depending on her condition you can breed her back any time. If she seeems tired, wait a couple weeks. Its the nursing and babies that are hard on the Mom. Good luck!!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 15, 2011)

so sorry for the litter. The hail could have scarred the mother rabbit which could have caused her to trample the kits. I hope you have better luck with the next batch of bunnies.


----------



## dewey (Jul 15, 2011)

That's too bad.   Sorry about the litter.  

Normal gestation is 28-31 days, sometimes a few days over that....your litter would have been at 48 days gestation if bred on the 29th.  

Specific info about the doe, housing, environment, feed, care, the babies, etc., etc., might give clues on how to help prevent it from happening again.  Like NZ's, Cals are typically good first time moms and entire litter losses are not the norm for them, but rather a rarity...even though first timers usually do make us more nervous wondering how they'll do.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 16, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> well, it's been a disappointing few days. All eight kits expired. Not sure what went wrong. It has been in the high 80's to low 90's, then we got a hail storm and temps dropped into low 70's, I don't think that would have caused them to die. It was her first litter, any ideas why all 8 would die within 3 days?
> Since she has no babies, how long should I wait before breeding her again?
> Myke


That's common with first time mothers.  Don't give up though, her next litter should go along a lot more smoothly.  My Holland's first litter (and my first ever litter of rabbits), she had 7 babies, which is a lot for a Hollands, they all died within 3 days.  We tried holding the mother down to try to get the babies to nurse and we even hand fed one for 3 days.  Her next litter she had 3 babies and was a good mom.  Third time she had 8 babies and was an excellent mom, all survived and are 9 weeks old, all have been sold except for one, who by the way just won Best Of Her Class today at a local fair.  But, anyways, sorry for your loss of the litter.  Next litter should go along better.


----------

